# En reparto



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

We had to go to the Oficina de Extranjeros this morning and it looks like we may have missed a parcel delivery while we were out.

Received a text message pointing to the website of the courier and the tracking information says 'en reparto' next to the parcel status and it seems to say it was in our village during the time we were out (at least the village name appears along with a time).

Can anyone shed any light on this? Is it being returned to the seller - or will they retry a delivery to us?


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

I guess 'en reparto' means it is being delivered.


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

But not being delivered to us 

We are assuming it's been returned to the seller because we don't have it. The seller is kindly ignoring our emails now so we have no idea what is happening.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

In general most companies will make two attempts before sending it back so it may turn up today.
That said some companies have a funny idea of what a failed attempt actually is, keep your phone handy because if you miss their call they wont come.


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

Hope so!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Pazcat said:


> In general most companies will make two attempts before sending it back so it may turn up today.
> That said some companies have a funny idea of what a failed attempt actually is, keep your phone handy because if you miss their call they wont come.


Ha, Ha!

Even with a return address we've never experienced this. They simply seem to go into some black hole somewhere along with single socks!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

That's true, there are things I have ordered which have gone missing and never returned to the seller so they consider it delivered.

If you look at ebay and amazon discussions lots of sellers don't ship to Spain anymore as nothing gets returned.


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

Is there no phone number? We found DHL spoke perfect English, Seur aren't too bad and there's another company, MRW, who do come back next day.


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Ha, Ha!
> 
> Even with a return address we've never experienced this. They simply seem to go into some black hole somewhere along with single socks!


Never say never.



Monkey Hangers said:


> Is there no phone number? We found DHL spoke perfect English, Seur aren't too bad and there's another company, MRW, who do come back next day.


It was MRW and they came back today


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

MRW are good, at least they are in my area plus after our move the MRW guy is the same one as the old house and he is a nice fellow who I think lives int the area too.


----------

